# The Dumb leading the blind???



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

San Diego Union-Tribune Article

So let me get this strait... Somehow Microsoft expects me to sign up for their service just because they have some Disney content that I can find for free on thier website???

MSN is so messed up. ESPN Sports rather than MSNBC Sports.  Now will ABC News replace MSNBC news? How does this work?


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Please, this service is just for people who don't know their way around the internet. The only market that this would attract are the kids that have to have it 'cause somebody in their class has it. Or those people that have to all things Mickey. Such a niche market with very little growth potential. Disney's management is a wreck and Microsoft rarely is succesfull with co-branding. BAH!
Both companies are struggling to find their place for the future...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I never understood the appael of AOL or MSN. They do not seem easier to me and they are rather expensive.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

AOL/MSN appeals to the lowest common denominator of internet users. Newbies.... But why these people put up with SPAM and slow connections is beyond me...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Everyone I know who isn't a techie or dosen't have a cable modem seems to have AOL. Either because of word of mouth, or because of the CDs being everywhere people go for it. And those who are savy will switch away eventually. But for those who aren't internet savy, they picked AOL, it works for them, all their neighbors have it so they stick with it. Ignorance is Bliss


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

For a lot of people Internet=AOL. For them AOL is the "trusted brand name," even though I personally would not let AOL anywhere close to any of my computers.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Good point Bogy, the computer business is always BUY BUY BUY UPGRADE UPGRADE UPGRADE! That's just their way of selling I guess, I like to always be upgaded to the newest version of everything, but I've notived more software upgrades are actualy costing money, nothings free anymore. Welcome to the world. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

AOL is a success because...

...for an internet newbie, it's "take you by the hand and show you around" easy.

...AOL facilitated person-to-person comm with IM.

...they have sent out enough sign-up disks to cover the earth six times over. Recently, I received three disks in one day. "gracie-grouchy"

In '95 I got my first 80xxx PC and signed up with ImagiNation. Pretty cool, but didn't last. Remember playing checkers on-line and telling my friends about it. Installed AOL when they only had 1.5 million subs, v 1.1 or thereabouts Then, got tired of all the shutdown upgrades and kicked AOL to the curb. Went with MindSpring (sub # 29,001) which later became Earthlink.


----------

